# Female Guppies and Fry



## Blacksalt (Feb 26, 2012)

Today I brought home some new fish for my aquarium, and I'd just like some clarification on one of the guppies I got. I bought 5 of them, all males, however one has got me wondering if it's actually a female?
He has a plain white face and yellow covering on the rear (the colouration sort of leads me to believe it is a 'he' though...). Of the 7 guppies now in my tank he is the one with the fullest belly. His dorsal and anal fins are slightly more cropped than any of the others (not flowing) and he has a rounded tail.
On the underside of his belly there is a darker sort of grey patch which I haven't observed in any of the others.
He is also less active than the others and sometimes just chooses to swim in place against the current of the filter, though will chase food. The others sometimes harass it on occasion, though not to a degree I'd at all consider alarming.

Does any of this mean he could be a female? I'm not entirely convinced either way. Any light you could shed would be much appreciated.


----------



## Blacksalt (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh and he tends to swim in an almost vertical position. Why would this be?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Black...

Briefly, the female Guppies are larger and much less colorful. The female will have a "gravid" spot, a dark area underneath it's body. I've read of Guppies that develop characteristics of both sexes; a large body, but with fin shapes closer to those the males have. These fish are generally less colorful, sterile, but live normal lives.

B


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The easiest way to tell a male Guppy from a female Guppy is to look at the anal fin (fin at the bottom of the fish nearest the tail). In males it is long and thin. In females it is broad and wide.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Some times when young females and males looks same except for the anal point but when they grow females are bigger


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

males have a gonopodium that can be seen, whereas females do not. Think of "male" parts. You should be able to tell if you can get a good look.


----------

